# Making Cheese



## djrockinsteve (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarahrides, Deezil and I were talking on the chatroom about making cheese. Thought I'd start a thread for anyone who has made cheese or would like to.

I know there are kits for making cheese and was wondering if they were worth getting or google and research here for directions and recipes.

So if anyone has/does make cheese would you help us out and give us some guidance?

All help greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Jun 15, 2011)

Doesnt Julie make some cheese?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2011)

I have heard Dan cuts the cheese quite frequently.......


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't recall but Sarah has me hooked now. Deezil makes sausage. Crimmy, my remainder of the year is all done now.


----------



## lloyd (Jun 15, 2011)

i have fond memories of homade cheese. My Mother used to make it when we were kids. I don't have the time now but would like to try this winter.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 15, 2011)

Great. Climb on the cheese wagon. I'm psyched about making it although I know it's an all day making.


----------



## Julie (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes I made cheese, haven't for a while but it is on my to do list to make some more. It was mozza and really good. 

Steve I think this is a good idea, I'll dig out what info I have a post up.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 16, 2011)

Sausage sounds pretty dang good also


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 16, 2011)

We made snausage when I was a teenager back in South Tejas. Used to deer hunt and had a coworker friend who had all the equipment including a smokehouse to hang it. Their is definitely an art to getting those casings filled at an even rate so they don't "splode" out the side!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 17, 2011)

My wife and I stopped yesterday at the wine store and I saw they had a book on making your own cheese. It looked vaguely familiar and upon returning home I pulled out of my bookshelf the home cheese making book I purchased last year but forgot about. Started reading already and looking forward to making cheese.


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 26, 2011)

Thinking I might try some Parmesan on my day off Thursday!  Has to age a year........I'll eat it with my Syrah once that's bottled!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 26, 2011)

I just started reading the cheese book but was interupted with some grape vine maintenance. Very excited about this.

How big of a batch do you make Sarah and where do you get your supplies?


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 26, 2011)

Usually, I made a 2-3 pound cheese wheel, depending on the recipe and type of cheese. Leener's makes a great beginning cheese making kit that has just about everything you would need to get started (including the cheese bacterias and molds). My brother lives pretty close to there, so I usually get my stuff (Northfield, OH), but you can also order anything online as well from them. You would probably get a better price on molds from amazon or ebay if looking for something different. (I'm hoping Santa Clause brings me a baby gouda mold this year!  I know there are a number of online stores that sell kits and supplies too. Even most wine stores carry some of the basics (like Rennet). I have a farm not too far from me that sells Raw Milk (Eastleigh Farm), so that's usually what I make it out of. When it comes to cheese, the less pasteurized the milk, the better! It is a fun project....my favorite part is playing with the curds! It is like wine as well, it tastes ok when it's first done (but usually on the salty side), if you let it age it tastes even better!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Steve, that sounds like a road trip for you to Leeners. I have been there several times and its pretty cool. They have everything to make bubble gum to sausage, from canning to brewing. I would be interested in what you think of the place compared to the Grape and Grainery.


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 26, 2011)

They really do have a lot! My brother was just at the Grape and Grainery, might be my next destination when I go out to visit him! I wanted to buy their Mushroom growing kit, but my husband said I had to draw the line somewhere.


----------

